# Boas > Anacondas >  ADOPTION: Yellow Anacondas

## CTReptileRescue

Well I am very happy to announce that the refugees of the Long Island Reptile Museum cruelty case are dwindling here at the rescue center. We have just adopted out our pair of beautiful Yellow Anacondas:
Female:
 
 
Male:
 
They went together to a wonderfull new home. We have been working on this adoption for a few months and we are very confident in the new owners and the wonderfull care our happy pair of Annies will recieve for the rest of their natural lives.
I know I will be staying in contact and I am looking forward to receiving updated photos.
As many of you know the Long Island Reptile Museum case was a very long and draining case for us. But after being drained emotionally, physically, and financially it couldn't have worked out better for this pair. It was a bittersweet day here, they were very loved and favored here. But finding life long homes is another part of our work. And I don't think we could've made a better match!
Winslow & I remember the pair upon first arriving here at the center. Very, very emaciated and full of parasites, bad shed, eye caps, you name it they probably had it when they first arrived. Long hours went into the rehabilitation of those two special serpents, and again this couldn't have come to a better full circle if it tried!
Sincerely,
Rusty

----------


## Nate

gorgeous anacondas.  Good luck witht he adoption process. I hope someone cares for them as well as you.

----------


## CTReptileRescue

Thanks Nate,
They went home about three hours ago. I know they'll be fine.
But they will be on our minds for a long time to come.
Rusty

----------


## JLC

You've literally brought tears to my eyes, Rusty.  I can't begin to tell you how much awe and respect I have for what you and Winslow do.  Those gorgeous annies are a prime example of how passionate love and care can change an animal's life completely!

----------


## cassandra

They look gorgeous! Big kudos and hugs for the work you do and congrats on finding a good home for them!

----------


## frankykeno

Oh Rusty look at the shine on those snakes!  They look perfectly and beautifully ready to go on to their new home.  You and Winslow have performed yet another wonderful miracle for those two snakes.  I hope you have before and after pics as I for one would love to see how far they and others have come.  Do you have those on your site?  I'm sure people being able to actually see the difference would open a few eyes (and maybe heck even a wallet...that never hurts lol).  Big hugs to you and your loving family for all the special work you do!

----------


## CTReptileRescue

Thanks everyone.
I was actually just looking for their intake shots and realized that when the computer crashed we lost everything (all my past photos and records). I know at least all of my records were backed up, but as for the photos that will be time consuming to find. But I need too anyhow to seal their case files. Hopefully I can retrive them. When I do I'll pop them up here. There is definatly a noticable size difference from intake to adoption.
Thanks again
Rusty

----------


## iceman25

Well done guys! I'm truly humbled and brought to my knees by your good deeds!

----------


## godzilla

Where would you recommend to look for a baby yellow anaconda (male)

----------

